# Fehler im Bootmenü



## User Maik (18. März 2004)

Hallo
Ich habe meinen alten  CD Brenner ausgebaut und einen neuen DVD Brenner eingebaut. Der CD Brenner war auf Slave gestellt und somit habe ich den DVD Brenner auch auf Slave gestellt. Danach habe ich die Fehlermeldung im Boot-Vorgang bekommen.
Secone IDE cannel no 80 conductor
Was sagt das nun aus?

Servus Maik


----------



## gothic ghost (18. März 2004)

*Secone IDE cannel no 80 conductor*

hi,
Zweiter IDE Anschluss hat keine 80ziger Verbindung,
damit ist der Slave gemeint wo du den Brenner angeschlossen hast.
Flachbandkabel gibts mit 40 + 80 Adern, der DVD Brenner braucht
wohl das 80ziger.
Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast spendiere dem Brenner einen
Master-Anschluss, reduziert evtl. Fehler beim brennen.


----------

